# Need to rehome my rat girl. Ottawa, ON.



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi, everyone. It looks as if I need to rehome my blue berk, Naughty. She's a sweet rat, but she does love to get into trouble, her favorite sort of trouble is chewing wires. The reason I am rehoming her is because her cage mate Twinkie is being pts soon, as her quality of life is rapidly falling and I don't have the heart to make her suffer for my sake. Without Twinkie, Naughty will be all alone except for me and she's not even a year old, I don't want her to be lonely so I'd like to find her a home with other rats. She's in good health, only ever been to the vet twice, once when she was first brought home, and once for a mild uri. The only thing that worries me is her weight, but she is fairly active so I do not think it is too much of a problem though a diet probably couldn't hurt. If you are interested please email me at [email protected]


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

How about instead of rehoming her, you just get her another cagemate? She would be a lot happier staying with you and adjusting to some new friends than being sent off to a stranger's home with strange rats and the like. When Axl, my baby who is also under a year old,'s cagemate Alban passed away recently, I have opted to introduce him to a new buddy ;D . In the meantime, just give miss Naughty (LOVE THE NAME!) lots of love. She will greatly appreciate it.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah, it would be nice to just get a new friend for Naughty instead of being shipped out.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I,agree with Dusty. It will just stress her out if you give her up and she may not make it


----------

